# are you on invisible mode?



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

so how many of you are on invisible mode?


----------



## Aali (May 26, 2016)

Yes I am don't look at me //hiss


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

I use both. If someone is trying to get me in a mafia game for lurking I turn it on. Everyone I turn it off.


----------



## Dy1an (May 26, 2016)

no i forgot my potion
_________________________________________________________________
* ha, you forget things too oft-

pls stop billy


----------



## Red Cat (May 27, 2016)

I can't find my magic cape right now.


----------



## Vizionari (May 27, 2016)

I'm on it


----------



## Ayaya (May 27, 2016)

I always have it on. I don't really want to make it easier for people to stalk me


----------



## Kirito (May 27, 2016)

Nah I think it's silly for if I am trying to sell something to make others guess if I'm online or not


----------



## Kurashiki (May 27, 2016)

Yeah, I have it on right now


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

Nope, invisible is lame. Like I don't even become invisible man, it's broken.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

No, but I occasionally put it on for awhile


----------



## Ookami (May 27, 2016)

I never use it. I really don't inderstand why there's an option xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

Nope. I like people to know I'm online.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 27, 2016)

Yes, I'm almost always on invisible mode.  I really don't like it when people stalk me, so turning it off hopefully makes it harder LOL


----------



## King Dorado (May 27, 2016)

snoozit said:


> are you on invisible mode?



...maybe I am...

...maybe i'm not...

(nobody knows! )


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

Nope. I always find it pointless.


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2016)

no, i don't mind people knowing what i'm looking at or when i'm online. the only times i've turned it on i think is when i'm just coming on to lurk a restock lool so i wouldn't look like i was available to chat or anything when i was actually busy being a no life


----------



## glow (May 27, 2016)

always because of mafia and people will be like omg shes online but not posting novel length reads wowowowo!!!! and also for trades cause i don't like impatient people


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 27, 2016)

As this is a high-traffic forum, no. However, on the other AC forum I use that is tied with Nookipedia, I have it turned on as member activity is slim there.


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 27, 2016)

nah, what for?


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2016)

I remember way back they were gonna charge bells to use invisible mode.

Anyways I use it


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2016)

Yes. I don't really know why, but I am. I guess I just like to be able to lurk.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I remember way back they were gonna charge bells to use invisible mode.
> 
> Anyways I use it



We tossed that idea out based on user feedback. May or may not happen in the distant future but for now there are no plans to enforce it.


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2016)

yeah. i didn't use it for a long time but then it kind of started to bother me that other people could see what threads i was viewing. don't really mind that people can see when i'm online but yah i dislike being seen stalking a thread lmao :<


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 28, 2016)

Nope. I know how to activate it, but I always want to let people know i'm online. I don't post much.


----------



## Aali (May 28, 2016)

If I ever had to pay tbt I'd probably just be visible ;-;


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

yeah i guess i just dont want people to know when or where im lurking? idk lol


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2016)

Tina said:


> We tossed that idea out based on user feedback. May or may not happen in the distant future but for now there are no plans to enforce it.



Good. ^_^ Glad to hear it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 29, 2016)

I don't see the point of invisible mode. Makes the online status completely pointless and I don't care if people can see whereabouts I am on the site.


----------



## Mink777 (May 30, 2016)

Yes. All day, every day.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Nope, and I'm usually not on invisible mode anyways.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 30, 2016)

I'm always invisible


----------



## Flyffel (May 30, 2016)

No, seems pointless to me.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 30, 2016)

I don't use it, but I agree it's helpful for mafia games so you're not caught lurking.


----------



## Mints (May 30, 2016)

Yee I do, I'll probably revert back to turning it off but for now I'll have it on. I don't really respond to people right away so I have an excuse hurr hurr.


----------



## Minties (May 31, 2016)

Yes to keep my stalkers away (Tom)

Also for mafia obvs because people are thirsty for reads.


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2016)

yeah i do so people dont know im awake at 4 am


----------



## mogyay (May 31, 2016)

i use it, otherwise i'd be literally showing up on every single members 'last visited' section


----------



## Peter (May 31, 2016)

Nope, I used to be on invisible mode all the time when I first joined, but now I don't really mind


----------



## Seroja (May 31, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i use it, otherwise i'd be literally showing up on every single members 'last visited' section



Yes, for this very reason. Otherwise I'm perfectly ok with being visible since it makes it easier for other people to know when to talk to me.


----------



## Taelia (Jun 4, 2016)

I used to use it on my other account because someone used to PM me every time I was online asking if I wanted to trade them even though I said I didn't.  Very obnoxious.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 4, 2016)

i love being Invisible mode c:


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 4, 2016)

I have never turned it on, and probably never will.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

I think so? my little bit shows orange for me rather than green or white? Anyway I think I'll turn it off,


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 4, 2016)

No. I don't think I've ever used it. I guess it's so people can know I can trade, if I have any pending agreements. I don't mind if people are invisible, though. And I'm really glad no one here has been annoying enough to prompt me to use it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 5, 2016)

I use it yeah, I prefer lurking around without being stalked lol


----------



## Megan. (Jun 5, 2016)

Yep. I tend to lurk a lot.


----------



## llamasity (Jun 7, 2016)

Well I should now that I think about it but I'd probably use both


----------

